# Rollenspieler sucht Rat und Hilfe bei Serverwahl und Forenproblematik!



## Neuanfang (19. August 2010)

Guten Tag!

Bevor ihr weiterlest, ein kleiner Hinweis:
Ich bin mir dessen bewusst, dass dieses Forum hier, bzw dieser Forumsbereich recht klein und schlecht besucht ist.
Ich kann zur Zeit nicht im offiziellen Forum posten.
Deshalb, meine Bitte: Falls jemand mir helfen möchte, kann er gerne diesen nachfolgenden Text in den seiner Meinung nach passenden Bereich im offiziellen WoW Forum posten.
Ob das jetzt das Realmforum eines bestimmten (oder jedes) RP-PVP Realms ist oder einfach das RP-Forum oder gar das Allgemeine. Danke.
Ansonsten freue ich mich auch sehr über Antworten HIER!


Ich habe jetzt wieder mit WoW angefangen, allerdings erstmal als Testaccount. Ob ich wirklich weiterspielen soll, wird sich wohl noch entscheiden.

Ich spiele atm auf nem ganz normalen PvE Realm und finde das Spiel wieder richtig genial.

Ich denke gerade drüber nach, ob ich nicht einen zusätzlichen (oder sogar mehrere zusätzliche) Charaktere auf einem RP-PvP Realm spielen soll.

Nun bin ich mir aber unsicher, auf welchem Realm ich spielen soll.

Meine Vorstellung ist folgende:

Ich möchte gern Horde spielen, am liebsten Ork und / oder Untoter. Gerade beim Ork wäre es wohl etwas nahkampforientiertes, vielleicht sogar noch ein Schamane, aber eher ein Krieger. Aber ich bin da noch nicht sooo festgelegt. Es würde sich wohl daran orientieren, wie der Charakter letztendlich werden soll.

Ich stelle mir beim Ork eine etwas offensivere Spielweise vor.
Ich bin sehr OpenPvP-begeistert und wenn ich was liebe, dann sind es offene, große Schlachten oder auch kleine, aber hartnäckig geführte Kämpfe.

Gerade habe ich wieder im Realmforum des Abyssischen (richtig geschrieben?) Rats gelesen, dass ein non-PvP-RP-Event gestört und mit Waffengewalt niedergetrampelt wurde. Da kams wieder hoch bei mir: Wie gern hätte ich einigen störenden Gestalten mal die virtuelle Axt ins Gesicht gedrückt! Naja, bei solchen "Einladungen" ihrerseits kann man das ja sehr gut - wenn auch nur jeweils gegen die andere Fraktion.

Um es kurz zu halten: Ich bin sowohl an Kämpfen und Schlachten innerhalb eines RP Gewandes (zB gezielter Angriff auf einen Ort, offene, große Schlacht mit vorheriger Information an die andere RP-PvP-Seite) interessiert, als auch an der Sicherung eigener Events durch Waffengewalt. Bin immer bereit, OOClern die Stirn zu bieten, wenn sie aufs Maul wollen. *g*

Wofür ich mich auch begeistern kann, sind PvE Events jeder Art. Instanzbesuche, Raids, gewisse Quests oder auch was eigenes Ausgedachtes, was die Umgebung einschließt.

Was ich "bieten" kann, ist Begeisterung fürs RP, wie fürs PvP im Allgemeinen als auch RP-PvP im Speziellen.
Man braucht von mir nicht zu erwarten, dass ich meinen Charakterfortschritt irgendwelchen Storys voranstelle. Wenn ich keine Lust auf RP habe und nur stur leveln will, logg ich mich auf meinen Shamy um und daddel mit dem weiter.

Das schließt natürlich PvE- wie PvPerfolge nicht aus. Ich halte es für Quatsch, unter den oben genannten Gesichtspunkten ewig auf Level 10 rumzugammeln. Das Ziel ist natürlich, mich sowohl in den Gegenden, ich die mich Events oder meine eigenen Erkundungen führen, genauso behaupten zu können, wie im Kampf gegen die Allianz.

Was die Zeit angeht, die ich investieren kann, so schwankt das etwas. In der Woche wirds wohl nicht sehr viel sein, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich nicht mal für ne halbe bis ganze Stunde (oder mehr) vorbeischauen und irgendwo reinholzen kann, wenn Not am Mann ist, oder andernfalls weiterquesten, damit ich nicht in den unteren Levelregionen versauere. Am Wochenende dürfte deutlich mehr Zeit drin sein, genauso wie an Urlaubs- oder Kranktagen (was jetzt nicht so aufgefasst werden soll, dass ich fürs Zocken krank mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn ich schon zu Hause hocke...)

Was meine "RP-SKILLZzZ" angeht, so muss ich anmerken, dass ich viel nachzuholen habe. Lorekenntnisse vorallem.
Wenn mir jemand OOC oder IC was beibringen bzw was erzählen kann oder Material zum Lesen verlinken kann - immer gern!


So, viel Text. Was will ich von euch?

Eine Empfehlung, oder auch mehrere.

- RP-PvP Realm

- Horde

Mit aktiven RP-aktiven Gilden, die auch vor PvP-Inhalten nicht zurückschrecken. Was ich NICHT suche, sind Leute, die sich einmal die Woche in ne Kneipe setzen, Bier in sich reinschütten und dumm daherlabern, dass ihr Charakter schon 80 Jahre alt ist und deshalb immer die fettesten Bösewichter verkloppen kann und ansonsten immer OOC in ihren Raids, Arenen, BGs oder sonstwas abhängen und bestenfalls mal OOC irgendwo ne Ministadt campen. Ich will damit niemanden angreifen, hab selbst mal so gespielt.

Ich möchte Leute haben, die sich auf die Atmo dieses Spiels einlassen und das in jedem Bereich, in dem das möglich ist.

Ich möchte nicht alleine durch die Welt ziehen, ich möchte eine Gilde oder Gildengemeinschaft um mich haben, sei es locker oder straff organisiert, wo ich mich wohlfühle, wo ich merke, dass ich unter Meinesgleichen bin, wo ich RP habe und im Rahmen dieses Rollenspiels die Inhalte des Spiels erleben kann.

Ich will mich auch mal mit nem anderen Ork über die Zentaurenbedrohnung im Brachland unterhalten, ohne dass nur Fragezeichen zurückkommen oder mir jemand erzählt, dass er in einem anderen Leben sogar Drachen "gelegt" und diese Zentauren schon 50mal umgenietet hat.

So und falls das jetzt so rüberkommt: Ich bin kein RP-Polizist mit nem chronischen Magenleiden aufgrund des Ärgers, den er sich selbst macht. Ich suche nur ernstzunehmende Mitspieler und bin natürlich auch immer gern bereit, Neulinge anzuleiten und unerfahrenen Rollenspielern zu helfen - so, wie ich auch Hilfe suche.

So, gogogo!!11 Ich brauch jetzt ne Realm-Empfehlung!
Wo kann man sich gut kloppen, ohne sich dabei wie im Kindergarten vorkommen zu müssen?

Ich fand den Kult der Verdammten ja bis jetzt recht ordentlich auf Hordenseite, aber gerade im PvP Bereich braucht man ja eigentlich auch noch vernünftige Allys, wenn man nicht den ganzen Tag OOC-Kiddys klatschen will.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## TheEwanie (19. August 2010)

Die Aldor und aus. Die Aldor ist best.Zwar nicht PVP aber Warsong ist immer überfüllt. Leider nich so dolle auf Horden seite(*ERP* = Erotic Roleplay). Trotzdem gibts viele gute Gilden dort, in Silbermond is am meisten los.


----------



## Neuanfang (19. August 2010)

Ich suche kein Warsong, ich suche Open-PvP Ereignisse innerhalb des Rollenspielrahmens.
Warsong kann ich auch mit meinem Shamy aufm PvE Realm gehen.

Was meinst du mit Erotic Roleplay? F****ende Blutelfen?


----------



## Shasta (19. August 2010)

Kleine Hilfe zur Serverwahl

http://forums.wow-eu...158125768&sid=3

Und für den Rest

http://www.wowwiki.com


----------



## Soladra (22. August 2010)

alles, nur nicht der abby. da gibts auf Alianzseten nur rund 75 RPler. Auf Hordesete isses sogar glaub noch weniger.
Vom Rat kann ich fir nur abraten, RP is da fast n Fremdwort.
Auf horde und Alliseite gibts ne Taverne, wenn man ein bisschen sucht findet man Rpecken.Aber sonst is selten was.


----------



## Korodo (20. September 2010)

Neuanfang schrieb:


> Ich suche kein Warsong, ich suche Open-PvP Ereignisse innerhalb des Rollenspielrahmens.
> Warsong kann ich auch mit meinem Shamy aufm PvE Realm gehen.
> 
> Was meinst du mit Erotic Roleplay? F****ende Blutelfen?



Ich würde dir ebenfalls Die Aldor empfehlen. Für RP PVP Events sind keine PVP Realms von Nöten. Eher sogar im Gegenteil. Denn wenn man PVP nicht ausschalten kann nutzen das oft die OOCler und machen alles kaputt.

Open  RP PVP gibt da auch, schau mal auf meinen Kanal:
http://www.youtube.com/user/LeopardPictures?feature=mhum#p/a/u/2/7G8H0KiruvU


----------



## legend codename (16. Mai 2011)

Wenn richtig Rp dann wird ich dir die Aldor empfehlen. Ansonsten ist die Todeskrallen ein schöner Server. Da gibts auch die ein oder andere Rp-Gilde.


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2011)

Du hast Forscherliga vergessen


----------



## Mijelikki (16. Mai 2011)

Neuanfang schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Ich fand den Kult der Verdammten ja bis jetzt recht ordentlich auf Hordenseite, aber gerade im PvP Bereich braucht man ja eigentlich auch noch vernünftige Allys, wenn man nicht den ganzen Tag OOC-Kiddys klatschen will.
> 
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus!




woher weisst du denn dass bei uns (kdv allianz) nur ooc kiddys rumlaufen? *grinst* ich glaube vom rp aspekt her kannst du bei der allianz schon auf sehr vernünftige und wohlbekannte gilden als potentielle und vor allem - würdige - gegner treffen, ausserdem bekommt ihr hordler in tol barad ja genug eins auf die mütze


----------



## Avolus (16. Mai 2011)

Den Realm "Das Konsortium" kann ich dir für RP nicht empfehlen. Zumindest auf Allianz-Seite gibt es kein RP mehr.


----------

